# Indeed I have a Fursona



## Marshy (Sep 24, 2012)

_This is Gilfred.
He is a domestic goat who happens to wear a dark-grey sweater most of the time. He's taller than me (5'9'') from standing on his hind legs. In other descriptions, this domestic goat has hazel-brown patches on both eyes, ears, tighs, and tail front, following with some lighter spots among these areas.

Gilfred is broad-minded, considered to be a little on the quiet side who enjoys time to himself. He's finicky at times, tending to also be slightly aloof and lazy. He is also the studious type- though he tends to boast about his knowledge a bit, he doesn't let it get out of hand. Gilfred tends to like the countryside, spring mornings, and at least carrying a book with him, just in case boredom takes over.
(I could say that, Gilfred is in fact an Aquarius. If it's anything close to one.)

Gilfred, like all goats, has a vegetable-based diet. He mostly likes to eat carrots. (Like said, it doesn't take much to please a goat diet-wise.)

Gilfred's dialect consists of having slight exaggerated tones whenever saying pronunciations such as the 'a' in 'bad' or the 'e' in everything. In other words, when speaking of these phrases, he tends to sort of 'baa' them, thus it could be considered as 'baad' or 'eeverything'._


Eh... If you do need any more information, then do ask me~ I feel as if I haven't done enough on this biography.


----------



## NewYork (Sep 25, 2012)

Aww, he's cute! Great drawing by the way. Why did you pick a goat as your fursona?


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Sep 25, 2012)

Very good drawing, you should consider doing commissions/drawing streams. 

Like the sona, very good description. Back story for him? Any major life events, etc.?


----------



## Marshy (Sep 25, 2012)

Well... I seem to enjoy drawing goats. For one thing, it's a different approach for my drawing style. Plus, I like drawing them~ 
Them with the cute little horns and all~ I find them rather captivating. Do you think so?


----------



## Marshy (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm... I haven't really thought of a backstory, honestly.
I'll think one up, hopefully. I mean, to an average fursona such as Gilfred, it shouldn't be too tragic.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 26, 2012)

I love that art style <3


----------



## Marshy (Sep 27, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I love that art style <3


Aaaahh~ 
Thank you for your compliment~


----------

